# Sophy is sore



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Pia had a sore neck/back last week a shot of metacam did the job, a little pampering goes a long way. If it's worse a course of steriods has helped Pia a lot

I have had the odd back spasm myself and heat made it worse, 

Have you tried a warmed towel, the heat is not as intense as a heating pad


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

She has perked up quite a bit this afternoon and was more than ready for tea. She's now washing her face in between warning Poppy not to come too close. I'll give her another dose of paracetamol this evening and see how she is in the morning - one big advantage of small dogs is the ease of carrying them up the stairs when necessary!


----------



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

I don't know if this would help, but doggie glucosamine is a must have for my old lady. Frannie wouldn't move for 12hrs once because it had rained and she was hurting. She had never minded the rain before, but now that she's older, she hurts.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I have got her on a glucosamine supplement, rather on the might-help-won't-harm principle as it is hard to tell if it is making a difference. At 14 I suppose occasional achey days are to be expected - I get them myself - but this did seem to come on very suddenly.


----------



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

fjm said:


> I have got her on a glucosamine supplement, rather on the might-help-won't-harm principle as it is hard to tell if it is making a difference. At 14 I suppose occasional achey days are to be expected - I get them myself - but this did seem to come on very suddenly.


Yeah, I started her on the glucosamine based on the might help principle, too. We've run out a few times and the change is obvious. I keep a spare bag in the cabinet now, just because she can't do without.

I wish I had another suggestion. I'm sorry Sophy is hurting


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Pablo my chihuahua (RIP) had a bad neck. At times he couldn't do stairs, couldn't lower his head comfortably to eat, and was painful to touch. Our regular vet was out of town and he had a substitute vet. I went in and she suggested acupuncture. We did it, and after years of pain off an on, he never again had trouble with his neck. Don't know if that would be an option but certainly worth a try. Also on the eating, the act of lowering her head may be pulling on that back. Maybe raise the food dish to see if it helps at all.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Good thinking - she definitely suffers from on/off stiff neck, although a gentle massage is usually enough to put it right.

At the moment she is snoozing very comfortably - I am hoping a couple of days rest will put things right.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Poor girl. I'd like to hope it's just achiness due to a weather front moving through.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Mia hopes warm snuggles and gentle neck rubs do the trick. She also recommends a few leg and paw rubs for good measure.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Dear Sophy, Oliver and I send our best hopes your owies resolve quickly and easily 🙏.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hope Sophy wakes feeling better 🙏


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

She was up and out happily but then balked at the tiny step over the threshold - I had to lift her over it and she yipped when I touched her ribs. She ate her breakfast at once but didn't want to go out again on the usual post-breakfast poo dash (nor did I - it's solid ice out there!). She has had a dose of paracetamol and settled down on her bed. So still sore but not an emergency.

It can be very hard to tell where the pain is with Sophy - if she thinks it might hurt she screams and fights to get away at the first touch. She does it when I trim her nails, before I have got within inches of her with the nail clippers or grinder, so it can be the anticipation of mild discomfort as much as outright pain - I don't think she has ever been quicked but she has pulled several nails. 

If she is no better in the morning I'll call the vet.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I wonder if she had a little slip on the ice? Poor Sophy.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It started before the ice came, but definitely looks like bruising or muscle pain. Any which way rest, gentle exercise and pain relief should help - I just hate seeing her less than her usual cheerful self.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sophy seems decidedly better today - she took herself up the stairs to bed last night before I could carry her up and her tail is back up to the 3/4 mark. She was walking rather gingerly outside but so am I - it is still very cold and icy! I don't think she needs to see the vet as long as she continues to improve - just a warm bed and continuing to take things easy.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

So happy to read this update. It's always a relief when they start to show signs of their usual selves. Hoping for more good news tomorrow.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Relief after the long workday. Sophy is on her way back 😊.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Definitely feeling better this morning, but definitely _not_ a fan of cold and ice! I don't know what it was exactly that caused the pain but she is no longer hesitating at the threshold and is managing the stairs, although I offer to carry her just in case. I shall continue to monitor but with luck it was just a small blip and not the start of a major flare up. I'm glad I don't have to slither to the vets with her - our drives and paths are still frozen here.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Relieved on all fronts!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

-11C/12F here at 8am today - I thought it felt cold! I was concerned about Sophy earlier while I was at Upholstery - she was hunched and refusing to walk and I made plans for vet and osteopath on the way home. Once her feet were on the dry bit of path she cheered up and once on carpet became positively playful so I think she is just like the rest of us and hates cold feet and slithering on ice. Even Tilly, who usually seems immune to weather, is staying indoors most of the time. Great thaw at the weekend with temperatures next week getting up to 14C - back into t-shirts!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Ouch! We rarely get that type of cold around here, but I remember it well from Toronto. The world does get so treacherous when everything is frozen solid.

Glad Sophy is doing okay. She’s such a smart girl. She probably is being very careful not to hurt herself on the ice.


----------

